# مكتبة جيولوجيا وجيوفيزياء



## محمد الاكرم (15 مارس 2009)

السلام
لك
http://www.4shared.com/dir/12165993/ef9b066d/sharing.html
منقول 
وفقك الله


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (16 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد الاكرم
من يتفضل علينا بمثل هذه المكتبة
فهو الاكرم
بارك الله فيك
و جزاك الله كل خيلار


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 مارس 2009)

كريم بحق أخي

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا ياوردة على التميز .........


----------



## خالد بن عمر (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و شكرا جزيلا.


----------

